# Looking for a Kali / Escrima school within Metro Manila.



## Jayo S (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm trying to look for a Kali / Escrima school preferably around Makati or Parañaque at least near BF Homes.

I'm would like study FMA again since the previous one in Marikina isn't active anymore.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 23, 2013)

I believe Kali Salcedo (Pekiti-Tirsia Kali) would be in your area.
http://www.kalisalcedo.com/system.html


----------

